# Forellenseefliegen



## Leif-Jesper (8. Oktober 2006)

|wavey: 
Ich möchte hier einen Thread erstellen, der sich zu einem Archiv für Forellenseefliegen entwickeln soll.
Also postet mal was das Zeug hält#6


----------



## kepzky606 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forellenseefliegen*

Also Standard Modelle sind in jedem Fall

Red Tag
Montana in diversen Farben
Wooly Bugger in diversen Farben

Diese Fliegen sind Klassiker.
lg Erik


----------



## Uwe_H (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forellenseefliegen*

In britischen "Stocked Lakes" wird mit Booby-Flies gefischt.

Ein  Bild davon findest du hier: http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/seeflieg.html Ganz unten ist eine abgebildet und beschrieben.

Die klassische britische Vorgehensweise hat allerdings in meinen Augen nicht mehr viel mit Fliegenfischen zu tun...dort wird mit einer Sinkschnur die Schnurspitze auf Grund gelegt und die Booby am langen Vorfach auftreiben lassen, und dann wartet man bis es bimmelt...

Ansonsten sind in dem Link noch einige andere Fliegen abgebildet...


----------



## xxxxxx (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forellenseefliegen*

Hallo

Jede Fliege kann man im Puff Fischen...
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/swap11.htm
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/monspez9.html

Hier ist sogar ein Puff Swap  wo es nur um "Forellensee"Fliegen geht

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/swap5.html
Gruß Marco


----------



## Leif-Jesper (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forellenseefliegen*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Jede Fliege kann man im Puff Fischen...
> Gruß Marco


 
|wavey: 
Jo, stimmt.
Aber die eine bestimmt erfolgreicher als die andere...
Nette Links.


----------



## schabau (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forellenseefliegen*

Kann Kyllfischer nur zustimmen.
Es lohnt nicht, sich viele Gedanken über "Forellensee" Fliegen zu machen.
Die sogenannten "Forellen" in den put-and-take Puffs halten alles was von oben ins Wasser fällt für fressbar. Sie sind's halt nicht anders gewohnt.

Zu diesem Thema gibt es schon einige Beiträge hier im Board. Einfach mal die Suchfunktion benutzen.

Gruß
schabau


----------



## t.z. (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forellenseefliegen*







http://www.rasmushansen.com/index.php?l=uk&t=pdv&s=2&p=pdv


----------



## Leif (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forellenseefliegen*

Hi @ all.

Also ich finde man kann es nicht so allgemein halten.
Forellensee, Forellenteich, Badewanne und und und.


Bei heyer zum Beispiel lohnt es sich schon.

Ich habe meine besten Erfahrungen mit diesen Fliegen mit Gummibeinen gemacht.

Meine ersten Erfahrungen ahbe ich allerdings mit Trocken/Nassfliegen gemacht die ich mit Madenn bestückte und hinter einer Pilotkugel ganz langsam schleppte. Hat sehr gut geklappt.


Mein Lieblingsmodell war allerdings immer die Alexandra


----------



## Rausreißer (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forellenseefliegen*



t.z. schrieb:


> http://www.rasmushansen.com/index.php?l=uk&t=pdv&s=2&p=pdv



Züllich, warum findet man so was nicht auf Deiner Seite #c
Funktioniert das Teil bei Dir nicht so richtig... :q |rolleyes 

Aber zur Frage: Wolly Bugger, http://www.troutflies.com/tutorials/wbug/index.shtml Montana, Gold oder Kupferkopf-Nymhen gehen eigentlich immer.

Wichtig für mich war es zu lernen, in welcher Tiefe man die Fliege anbietet. Erst dann spielen Farben eine Rolle für mich.

Gernot #h


----------



## Leif-Jesper (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forellenseefliegen*

|wavey: 
Lasst ihr den Körper bei den Montanas immer schwarz?
Lustig!
Aber gab's schonmal.


----------



## Rausreißer (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forellenseefliegen*

Leif, ich meine es kommt darauf an wie man den des Begriff des Musters auslegt.
Ich habe schon Montana mit grauen Chenille gebunden. Das ist auch eine fängige Variante.

Letztendlich kann man seitenlange Diskussion um die Ursprünglichkeit eines Musters führen. Ich habe schon Montanas in einer Box gesehen bei denen der  Thoraxbereich aus Kupfer gewunden war und Körber mit Dupping hergestellt war.

Man kann auch schon über die Hakenlänge das Erscheinungsbild stark verändern.
Hier mal ein Beispiel für kurze Montanas:

http://freespace.virgin.net/flyfishing.flies/montana-nymphs.html

Unter dem Strich ist für mich die Bindeweise mehr das Kriterium um ein Muster
zu erkennen als die Farbgebung. 
Bei der Montana ist es für mich der kurze Butt oder Schwanz, der farblich vom übrigen Körper abgesetzte Thoraxbereich und  die Hechel im vorderen Bereich, die nach oben vom Körpermaterial abgedeckt wird und den Flügelköcher bildet.

Eine gut laufende Montana zu binden, ist je nach Material was man verwendet gar nicht so einfach. 
Manchmal ist es Hilfreich die Fliege zu Kielen, also 2 Streifen Rundblei unter den Hakenschaft zu binden, um zu vermeiden dass sich die Fliege im Wasser um 180° dreht. 
Nymphen und Nassfliegen  brauchen ein paar Minuten um sich im Wasser voll zu saugen und ihre Eigenschaften zu entwickeln.
Soviel dazu.

Aber da fällt mir noch ein, dass es zum Thema Montana einen alten Artikel aus der „Zeit“ vom April 2004  gibt

Zeig mir den Schattenwurf. |rolleyes  

http://www.zeit.de/2004/19/Montana




Gernot #h


----------



## Bondex (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forellenseefliegen*

Ich fische die Montana sehr oft. Ich binde sie auch meist mit Dubbing in schwarz und verwende als Schwanz sogenannte schwarze Biots. Den Thorax bilde ich aus Grüngelben Chenille oder auch aus Dubbing. Beschwert wid meine Lieblingsvariante mit einem Goldhead aus Wolfram. Die fängt vielleicht deshalb so gut weil sie wie Forellenpellets "plopp" machen und dann schnell absinken. In Puff´s mögen das die Fische sehr weil sie´s so gewohnt sind. Das Gold und das Grün oder Gelb bringen einen schönen Kontrast zum Schwarz was ebenfallst die Kunstnahrung gut immitiert.


----------



## Tisie (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Forellenseefliegen*

... und nicht zu vergessen die Imitationen von Libellenlarven (z.B. sparsam gebundene Whooly Bugger in oliv). Oft unterschätzt, aber gerade in Forellenseen, wo sich die Fische an die natürliche Nahrung anpassen können (z.B. in P&T-Seen in DK) ein sehr fängiges Muster (wenn richtig gefischt).

Ich habe es an einem sehr klaren See in DK auch schon erlebt, daß die Rainbows sehr selektiv kleine Aufsteiger genommen haben (Mücken). Leider waren sie an den entsprechend kleinen und dünndrähtigen Haken kaum zu landen |evil: ... manchmal jagen die Forellen auch kleine Stichlinge, da habe ich mit Mini-Streamern sehr gut gefangen (Gr. 10, schwarzer Messingkopf, schwarze & weiche Kopfhechel, Körper aus Pfauengras mit silberner Rippung aus Holo-Flash-Material, schwarzes Marabou-Schwänzchen).

Es lohnt sich also auch am Forellensee, erstmal ein Stündchen zu beobachten und dann erst die Karte zu lösen. Dafür ist die Fliegenwahl dann oft die bessere, als die Standard-Montana 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------

